# Marco Islands / Naples Florida



## MasterTi (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm planning to head to Marco Islands / Naples, Florida in spring for a conference. What is the cycling like there? I'm hoping to find paved roads with 40 - 80 km rides where I could ride my road bike without fear of being run off the roads. Any recommendations?


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

MasterTi said:


> I'm planning to head to Marco Islands / Naples, Florida in spring for a conference. What is the cycling like there? I'm hoping to find paved roads with 40 - 80 km rides where I could ride my road bike without fear of being run off the roads. Any recommendations?


Check out these guys, Naples Cyclery-Naples Florida | Specialized Cervelo Jamis Electra Rentals & Sales, I'm sure they can help out.


----------



## MasterTi (Apr 25, 2002)

dougclaysmith said:


> Check out these guys, Naples Cyclery-Naples Florida | Specialized Cervelo Jamis Electra Rentals & Sales, I'm sure they can help out.


Thanks for the link! Exactly the kind of shop that should be able to help me out!


----------

